
Ask HN: Great “paper” science/tech magazine? - d0m
There are so many to choose from.. Does anyone recommend a particularly good &quot;paper&quot; magazine with quality articles on new discoveries (cosmology&#x2F;science&#x2F;history&#x2F;tech)?
======
ssivark
I'm guessing most professional associations in various fields should still
publish a subscription periodical which would be readable for anyone
interested, with an undergraduate level background in the subject. Or even
slightly more mature person with less formal background. Eg: Physics Today, by
the APS
([https://physicstoday.scitation.org/journal/pto](https://physicstoday.scitation.org/journal/pto))

One thing that bothers me about most science journalism is that they talk
_about_ science much more than they talk science. I find that almost draining
-- talking about something in circles without actually spending time to lay
the foundation and explain things.

In that regard, Resonance, published by the Indian Academy of Science deserves
a special mention. It is, quite simply, wonderful, and I've not come across
anything else like it. Articles are written by researchers/teachers/students,
and aimed at a level so that undergraduate students might get something from
it. Unfortunately they don't deliver print copies outside India, but every
article of every issue is available in PDF format on their website:
[https://www.ias.ac.in/listing/issues/reso](https://www.ias.ac.in/listing/issues/reso)

Feel free to print out a couple of articles that interest you every month, and
spend a few hours immersing yourself in some real science! :-)

------
nikk1
I usually stick to online articles - but I could recommend MIT Technology
Review
[https://www.technologyreview.com/magazine/2018/07/](https://www.technologyreview.com/magazine/2018/07/)

